# Lace Rock in Orlando, Fl. without the high price tag!!!!!!!!



## sctoutkast (Jan 15, 2008)

:-? Wondering if anyone knows of a place in which i can find lace rock in large amonuts without the high price tag. The only thing I keep finding is red lava stone. I would like to get some large size stones if possible. Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i got my lace rock from a landscape store only for 50cent a lb!


----------



## sctoutkast (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't seem to find a landscape yard in which has this type of rock. The only rocks i can find is feather rock, river rock and red lava rock in these yards. I just would like to find the same deal you have. Thanks for the reply!!! :thumb:


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

khaki said:


> i got my lace rock from a landscape store only for 50cent a lb!


are you in so cal khaki? do you have the name of the landscaping place and address


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

sctoutkast said:


> :-? Wondering if anyone knows of a place in which i can find lace rock in large amonuts without the high price tag. The only thing I keep finding is red lava stone. I would like to get some large size stones if possible. Thanks in advance! :thumb:


Every think of using coqino rock? It has a rough look with lots of nooks and holes. And it's laying all over the place down here in Fla>


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

sctoutkast said:


> :-? Wondering if anyone knows of a place in which i can find lace rock in large amonuts without the high price tag. The only thing I keep finding is red lava stone. I would like to get some large size stones if possible. Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Breaker99..I am south of you, not by much though,,anyway,,When you say this rock is all over the place???? Must be, I am not looking in the right places. Just where do you find this coqino rock??


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

KaiserSousay said:


> Hey Breaker99..I am south of you, not by much though,,anyway,,When you say this rock is all over the place???? Must be, I am not looking in the right places. Just where do you find this coqino rock??


Walk along the beach anywhere in Brevard county and you are bound to come across some. Or if you are inland you can go to a landscape nursery and they probably might have some, or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanx Breaker..Will take a look at some landscaping stores..
Tired of what is offered at LFS, as well as the prices$$$$$
Have you tried any drilling, carving on this stone?


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Too bad I didn't see this before I had my garage sale. I sold an entire large box of it for $1! I just wanted to get rid of it. It scraped my fish up badly when they bumped into it, so I was happy even to make $1 off of it! :lol:


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

KaiserSousay said:


> Thanx Breaker..Will take a look at some landscaping stores..
> Tired of what is offered at LFS, as well as the prices$$$$$
> Have you tried any drilling, carving on this stone?


You can drill this rock, but you need a concrete bit. As far as carving is concerned I have never tried it. And I don't think it would carve well anyway because it can be brittle.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

I live in Deerfield Beach FL and this rock is all over. its on the sides of rodes and bit filthy but its around. I have thought about broing holes in with a BA pressure washer but that seems like a lot of work


----------

